

Startups (and IT at large) blind to diversity? Survey says: very yes - AntiFreeze
http://www.lpfi.org/tilted-playing-field-hidden-bias-information-technology-workplaces

======
hga
"Cypress CEO [ T.J. Rodgers ] Responds to Nun's Urging a 'Politically Correct'
Board Make-up" : <http://www.cypress.com/?rID=34986>

